# HDMI to 5.1 s/pdif audo out?



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Hi all, hopefully I can post question like this here, I saw a few HDTV questions, so I assume I can. But then again, you know what you do when you "assume" something...

Anywho, I am trying plan for the cheapest home theater setup, which includes a HD 37" lcd, an upconverting dvd player, and a 5.1 surround sound setup. The thing that always has been confusing me is the surround sound. 

My main question is this, if I am playing a DVD like Pirates of Carribean, and have it hooked up to my HD 37" TV through HDMI, can I ouput 5.1 Surround Sound through the s/pdif audio output the dvd player has, or the which the tv has also? 

I wasn't sure since HDMI is the new standard.

Thanks and hopefully somebody understands my question!


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes to both


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Great to hear, thanks!


----------

